# Where to find a good Bite Light?



## BrettR (Jun 6, 2012)

In the near future my team and I are planning on redoing out entire lighting grid, and due to the venue we are working in, the need for handsfree lighting is necessary. Because of the low roof in the ceiling, head lamps usually get knocked off and become a hazard when dropped, which can't be happening. Thus we are looking for mouthguard lights (I believe they are called Bite Lights?) which we can use when going up ladders and walking in darker areas with fixtures in our hands that can be turned on and off without using our hands. Only problem is that I have not been able to find any high quality bite lights that are capable of doing this. Any suggestions where I can buy some?

Cheers!


----------



## Footer (Jun 6, 2012)

Bitelites

There is also always the e-tape around the back of a mag light that also works. Personally, I would invest in better headlamps, but that is just me.


----------



## DrPinto (Jun 6, 2012)

I was never a fan of flashlights you stick in your mouth. I always thought they were the most unsanitary things out there next to a public restroom toilet seat. Also, you can't communicate with others with this thing in your mouth.

One option you could try is a light that mounts to your ear. Something like this:

The Hands Free Over Ear Book Light - Hammacher Schlemmer



Another option is buying work gloves with a built in light like this:

The Original® Glove Light : Mechanix Wear


----------



## Footer (Jun 6, 2012)

DrPinto said:


> I was never a fan of flashlights you stick in your mouth. I always thought they were the most unsanitary things out there next to a public restroom toilet seat. Also, you can't communicate with others with this thing in your mouth.
> 
> One option you could try is a light that mounts to your ear. Something like this:
> 
> ...



Or this AWESOME hat. 




.....Just buy a decent headlamp.


----------



## JonasA (Jun 14, 2012)

Bitelights? 0_o I'm with DrPinto on that - doesn't seem like a great idea. I get the point, but I don't see how they're less likely to end up being dropped than a good headlamp. Also don't like the idea of sticking a torch that bounces around my bag into my mouth...

I've always found Petzl gear to be really good - tighten up the headband and they definitely won't come off. They're very standard for caving and some search & rescue work here in Australia, and aren't all that expensive when you discover that they're extraordinarily durable. Only complaint I have is that there's no focus to them and so it's a stupidly wide wash, but I've heard you can focus some of the newer models.


----------



## emoreth (Jun 15, 2012)

If you have hard hats/bump caps with brims, you could go with a clip-on light like this: NiteIze BrimLit
Otherwise, a small headlamp like the Petzl Tikka series or the Petzl Zipka ,which has an auto-retracting strap for easy pocket storage, will probably do you well. Petzl also makes helmets with headlamp strap clips. They're not quite hard hats, but they're fine for preventing concussions from running into roof beams.


----------



## cpf (Jun 15, 2012)

Strap lights onto the side of your hard hat? Either that or better headlamps. My Petzl promo giveaway model has never fallen off my head in 3+ years using it in awkward spaces.


----------



## venuetech (Jun 15, 2012)

I would just put a bunch of ac worklights on the floor pointed up into the work space. taking a fer miniuts doing that will make the work go quicker than fumbling around with a flashlight in your mouth.


----------



## StewTech (Jun 24, 2012)

The wardrobe people also carry a few. For them it's super practical because they aren't as bright as headlamps, and they can assist with quick changes, handsfree. They seem very functional for that, but nothing else.


----------



## 65535 (Jun 24, 2012)

venuetech said:


> I would just put a bunch of ac worklights on the floor pointed up into the work space. taking a fer miniuts doing that will make the work go quicker than fumbling around with a flashlight in your mouth.



I've found work lights aimed up to be at best problematic when trying to see what you are doing, at worst being dangerous due to temporary blindness and ill places shadows causing hazards to movement.

A headlamp seems like the logical alternative, quite frankly I'm not sure why people have invented ear mounted lights when headlamps exist. Eh.


----------



## venuetech (Jun 24, 2012)

65535 said:


> I've found work lights aimed up to be at best problematic when trying to see what you are doing, at worst being dangerous due to temporary blindness and ill places shadows causing hazards to movement.
> 
> A headlamp seems like the logical alternative, quite frankly I'm not sure why people have invented ear mounted lights when headlamps exist. Eh.



such portable fixtures quickly and easily move to various positions that offer the best advantage for the work situation. If a lighting position is causing a problem... move it, bounce the light off something... still a problem, it has a on /off switch

something like the Flexlite looks like it would do nicely 


or you dont have to wear a head light on your head. you could mount it on your safety harness or work belt suspenders


----------



## ruinexplorer (Jun 25, 2012)

I like the Petzl Zipka just because of the ease of attaching it to my harness, chest pouch, wrist, or its intended purpose on my head. Plus it has three brightness settings (plus strobe).


----------

